# Top 5 Loại Nệm Phù Hợp Với Ngành Dịch Vụ Khách Sạn



## TATANA - Nệm Drap Gối (28/3/19)

Trong ngành dịch vụ khách sạn, bên cạnh chất lượng phục vụ thì chất lượng của các vật dụng nội thất như nệm giường là cũng là một yếu tố quan trọng quyết định sự hài lòng của khách hàng.

Ngoài việc trang trí, sắp xếp nội thất thật sang trọng, gây ấn tượng thì một vấn đề cũng đòi hỏi sự lưu tâm của chủ kinh doanh đó là lựa chọn loại nệm nào để đảm bảo những tiêu chí kinh doanh: sang trọng, đẳng cấp, phù hợp với khách hàng hay tiết kiệm chi phí. Bài viết Top 5 Loại Nệm Phù Hợp Với Ngành Dịch Vụ Khách Sạn sẽ giúp bạn tìm câu trả lời.

Không giống với việc lựa chọn nệm cho gia đình thì các loại nệm sử dụng trong khách sạn hay nhà nghỉ thường có cường độ sử dụng khá lớn nên nệm phải có đặc tính bền và không xẹp lún theo thời gian. Đặc biệt nếu khách sạn của bạn ở phân khúc cao cấp thì đặc tính êm ái và thoáng mát cũng là một yếu tố quan trọng. Để tạo thuận lợi cho việc so sánh và lựa chọn các loại nệm bạn có thể tham khảo danh sách những sản phẩm nệm tiềm năng cho nhà nghỉ và khách sạn sau đây.

*Nệm lò xo*
Đứng đầu danh sách nệm khách sạn đó chính là nệm lò xo, là một sản phẩm thuộc dòng nệm cao cấp cùng với đặc trưng thiết kế, cấu tạo, nệm lò xo mang đầy đủ những đặc điểm sang trọng, đẳng cấp và êm ái, thoải mái phù hợp với các khách sạn cao cấp 4 sao, 5 sao
Đối với nước ngoài thì nệm lò xo là sản phẩm thông dụng bởi sản phẩm này có lịch sử phát triển và phù hợp với thói quen sử dụng. Ở Việt Nam thì nệm lò xo chưa được sử dụng phổ biến do giá thành cao, và cũng do áp lực sử dụng của thị trường mà một số dòng nệm lò xo giá rẻ đã ra đời, nệm lò xo giá trẻ thường có tuổi thị không cao. Do đó, bạn nên cân nhắc kỹ khi mua hàng, nếu không bị khống chế về khả năng tài chính thì bạn nên chọn những dòng nệm lò xo cao cấp, tuổi thọ sử dụng lâu cũng sẽ giúp bạn tiết kiệm được chi phí về lâu dài.






_Nệm lò xo TATANA NINA được làm từ cấu trúc lò xo liên kết mang đến sự vững chắc, không bị vũng, lún sau thời gian sử dụng_​
*Nệm cao su thiên nhiên*
Xếp thứ 2 trong danh sách này có thể kể đến đó là nệm cao su thiên nhiên, nhờ vào đặc tính chất lượng vượt trội so với các sản phẩm khác, cộng với giá cả cao do đó nệm cao su thiên nhiên thích hợp với các khách sạn ở phân khúc cấp cao hơn. Sự êm ái, thoải mái mà nệm cao su thiên nhiên mang lại chắc chắn sẽ làm hài lòng những khách hàng khó tính, làm gia tăng chất lượng và đẳng cấp của dịch vụ mà bạn cung cấp.
Đồng thời với độ bền cao sẽ giúp bạn tiết kiệm được chi phí mua nệm mới sau này, đây là những yếu tố khiến bạn không cần phải ngần ngại khi đầu tư nệm cao su thiên nhiên cho khách sạn của mình.





_Nệm cao su TATANA có độ đàn hồi tuyệt đối, bền bỉ theo thời gian_
​*Nệm cao su nhân tạo, Nệm cao su tổng hợp*
Những sản phẩm này khá hoàn hảo đối với các loại hình khách sạn tầm trung hoặc các nhà nghỉ, đáp ứng được yêu cầu tiết kiệm chi phí của chủ kinh doanh bởi giá cả ở mức hợp lý và độ bền cũng khá cao từ 10-20 năm. Đồng thời, nệm rất êm ái và thoải mái, thoáng mát không kém nệm cao su thiên nhiên nên chất lượng sản phẩm cũng đủ đáp ứng các yêu cầu dành cho khách sạn hay nhà nghỉ, giúp khách hàng của bạn thoải mái và có được những giấc ngủ ngon.






_Nệm cao su tổng hợp TATANA có bề mặt êm ái, chịu lực tốt, nâng đỡ từng vùng cơ thể_
​*Nệm bông ép*
Được biết đến như là sản phẩm nệm được nhiều gia đình Việt lựa chọn và không có lý do gì để các khách sạn giá rẻ và nhà nghỉ không lựa chọn các sản phẩm nệm bông ép cho các căn phòng của mình. Nệm bông ép gia đình thường chọn loại gấp 3 tiện lợi trong khi nhà nghỉ có thể chọn loại thẳng nguyên tấm đảm phù hợp với đặc thù nghành dịch vụ lưu trú.






_Áo nệm vải 3D thiết kế thông minh với hàng nghìn lỗ thoáng khí mang đến cảm giác mát mẻ thông thoáng cho người sử dụng_​
Qua những thông tin trên, TATANA tin rằng bạn sẽ có thêm nhiều lựa chọn nệm khách sạn, những gợi ý hữu ích để phục vụ cho việc ra quyết định kinh doanh của mình. Vừa giúp khách hàng hài lòng vừa giải quyết được vấn đề tài chính.


----------

